# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  الصمام الثنائى Diode

## salihmob

*لصمام الثنائى أو ما يُعرف بأسم الدايود Diode هو عنصر من عناصر الدائرة  الكهربية يستخدم بشكل أساسى وفعال بمجال الألكترونيات، ويتم صنعه من أشباه  الموصلات كالسيلكون لما فى ذلك من خصائص سيوفرها للدائرة التى يساهم فيها.  والـ Diode هو عبارة عن شبهى موصلين ببعضهما البعض بتوصيلة تدُعى PN فى  شكلها العادى تمثل الصمام الثنائى، أحدهما N-type ((شبه موصل مطُعم بعنصر  يعطيه إلكترونات)) أما الآخر فيتم دمجه مع P-Type ((شبه موصل مطُعم بعنصر  يأخذ منه إلكترونات)). من المعروف أن الـ Diode لا يمكن أعتباره عنصر غير  فعال كالمقاومات والملفات فقط، فوجه الأختلاف يكمن فى كونه عنصر غير خطى  داخل الدائرة بمعنى أن قيمة التيار التى يقوم بتمريرها داخل الأسلاك تختلف  تبعاً لقيمة وإشارة فرق الجهد بين طرفيه، لذلك أحد أهم تطبيقاته هى تمرير  التيار فى إتجاه واحد وهو ما سننقاشه الآن بالأضافة لتطبيق آخر ،، التطبيق الأول - تمرير التيار فى إتجاه واحد فقط :
تطبيق أساسى ويعتمد على فيزياء الـ Diode بالدرجة الأولى، حيث يوضح الشكل التالى معنى هذا الكلام .. * *  - رمز الـ Diode داخل الدائرة ، مع التوضيح أن الجانب الأيسر ليمرر التيار يجب توصيله بالطرف الموجب للمصدر الكهربى -    -  رسم بيانى يوضح العلاقة بين قيمة التيار الذى يمر مع تغير فرق الجهد على  طرفى الـ Diode، ويبدو واضحاً أنه مع عكس إتجاه المصدر قيمة التيار ستساوى  صفراً أى أنها لا تمر -**إذاً لو أفترضنا أنه لدينا حالياً مصدر  فرق جهد AC يتغير طرفيه مع كل نصف دورة، فإن التيار المار لن يكون سوى فى  إتجاه واحد فقط وهو الموجب، وهذا التطبيق يعرف بأسم Half Wave Rectifier .. * *  - العلاقة اليسرى توضح شكل الموجة الـ AC الأصلية، فى توضح اليمنى التغير الذى يطرأ مع وضع الـ Diode فى الدائرة -**لكن  ماذا لو أردنا الحصول على الموجة بشكل كامل بدون إنقطاع وفى إتجاه واحد  فقط ؟؟ يتم فى هذه الحالة اللجوء إلى قنطرة الصمام الثنائى وهى تكافىء فى  الحالات الكهربية العادية قنطرة واطسن .. * *  - Full Wave Rectifier مع أستخدام القنطرة Diode Bridge -**التطبيق الثانى - تصنيع البوابات المنطقية Logic Gates :
تطبيق رئيسى وأساسى لصنع المعالجات، فالبوابات المنطقية هى عناصر داخل  الدائرة الألكترونية تقوم بقراءة قيم التيار الداخل إليها، وتطبق عمليات  منطقية بحيث تختلف قيمة التيار الخارج تبعاً لترتيب الـ Diodes المستخدمة  لصنع البوابة المنطقية. والبوابات المشهورة والأكثر أستخداماً فى الحياة  العملية هى بوابات أساسية (( AND,OR,NOT )) وتركيبات منها (( NAND,NOR )). * *   -  الشكل الأيمن يوضح تركيب البوابة AND من الـ Diodes حيث تمثل النقاط 4,5  فرق جهد المصدر الذى تطُبق عليه العمليات المنطقية ،، وتمثل اليسرى البوابة  OR مع المصادر 3,4 -**البوابة AND تأخذ عملية ضرب للمصدرين،  بمعنى أن قيم المصدر الأول مضروبة فى قيمة المصدر الثانى تمثل قيمة المصدر  الذى ستقرأه الدائرة، ويتم التعبير عن القيم بقيمتين فحسب عن طريق الـ 0,1  حيث يمثل الصفر عدم مرور تيار، ويمثل الـ 1 مروره. ويتم التعامل مع هذه  البوابات من خلال Boolean algebra وهو نظام جبرى متخصص للتعامل مع هذه  البوابات .   *  *ملحق الموضوع - صور لمجموعة من الصمامات الثنائية Diodes     *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------

